# why are there so many "how much can you lift poll's"



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

why are there so many "how much can you lift poll's"? unless your a powerlifter or strongman what does it matter?

i bet a big percentage are bullsh*ting with what they put too.


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

it matters not one jot! anyway, how much can you lift ? lol


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Probably because this is a forum largely populated by people who lift weights. It may not matter what you can lift but some people obviously find it interesting.

I've got to agree with you though, I bet there are plenty of internet fibbers!


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

strangey said:


> *why are there so many "how much can you lift poll's"? *unless your a powerlifter or strongman what does it matter?
> 
> i bet a big percentage are bullsh*ting with what they put too.


Im gonna go out on a limb here and have a real stab in the dark, but mayb people want to kno how much other people can lift :confused1: :whistling: :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i wouldnt let it bother you

ive answered a few of them and my lifts are by no means impressive however it doesnt matter 5hit in the grand scale of things


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

I think its because they want to know how strong other people are compared to one another :confused1:

Must be a man dominence thing or insecure thing.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

leafman said:


> Im gonna go out on a limb here and have a real stab in the dark, but mayb people want to kno how much other people can lift :confused1: :whistling: :lol:


:laugh:

And there are people on here that train for strength and like to know how they fare against others,cant see a problem with it tbh!


----------



## russwalker91 (Apr 28, 2009)

The majority of people on here like to see how much them and others can lift, they don't have to be a powerlifter for this to be relevant to them.


----------



## control (Jun 15, 2008)

People lift weights on here? **** i'm on the wrong forum..wondered why there was no talk of Natural Wildlife =[


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

To see how they compare, I reckon the ones who post the polls are usually left feeling beta:lol:


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

davetherave said:


> i wouldnt let it bother you
> 
> ive answered a few of them and my lifts are by no means impressive however it doesnt matter 5hit in the grand scale of things


it does if your a powerlifter or strongman or just train in this style :thumbup1:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I bet that most of them are young and want to know how strong they are. I dont really care how much i lift as long as i am bigger than you lot, hahahaha.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

It matters when the main reason for you training is to get stronger.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

I guess the polls are no different from BB and nor are the reasons.

Same situation as people asking how much each other weigh and how big are your arms threads


----------



## levibrown (May 7, 2010)

Ha, i know what you mean - on all other forums there are loads of polls like that too. Think it's just a human nature sort of thing - I'm stronger than you, etc. Nothing like a good bit of competition to get the muscles pumping!


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

if people work out and struggle to improve there lifts in nice for them to have an idea of how they are doing compared to others that do the same things rather then just casual gym users.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

yeah, i like looking at other peoples lifts, i also like to know how much i can lift compared to others.

Its going to be the same on a forum with any sport mate:

shooting, "how well can you shoot"

fishing "whats your biggest fish"

golf "whats your longest drive"

cars "whats your best lap time"

i could go on for allllooong time with this...


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

jjb1 said:


> it does if your a powerlifter or strongman or just train in this style :thumbup1:


ok fair play but if you were a powerlifter and some member with no avatar claimed to lift more then you you wouldnt worry too much


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

I find them quite interesting every now and then, it's also good to know that you're not the only one lifting pink dumbells in your bedroom:thumb:


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Curiousity.


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

It's a waste of time as to many people lie. You are better off posting a video, that way we will all know what people lift and whether they hit depth on a squat and fully lock out on deadlifts etc.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Why do i get the "how much do you bench" by some stranger each and every day?

This is no different people enjoy seeing how they match up against others.

I never take numbers seriously unless i know the person/ respected athlete or they put a video up.


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Why do i get the "how much do you bench" by some stranger each and every day?
> 
> This is no different people enjoy seeing how they match up against others.
> 
> I never take numbers seriously unless i know the person/ respected athlete or they put a video up.


Yeah but i bet you never get asked,"how much can you squat" because no one can be as*ed to squat.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Martin Jones said:


> Yeah but i bet you never get asked,"how much can you squat" because no one can be as*ed to squat.


Bah... most people who ask this question don't even know what a deadlift is i always get "is that where you press the bar over your head" FFS 

I change my answer up between "oh i don't go to the gym never tried" and " about 600lb for 10 or so"


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Bah... most people who ask this question don't even know what a deadlift is i always get "is that where you press the bar over your head" FFS
> 
> I change my answer up between *"oh i don't go to the gym never tried"* and " about 600lb for 10 or so"


LOL yes I've said that before. Just to see there amazed face and actually reply, "you should, you are the right size for it" lol!!!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Martin Jones said:


> LOL yes I've said that before. Just to see there amazed face and actually reply, "you should, you are the right size for it" lol!!!


:laugh: I like that answer. I have had a mix of reactions from complete confusion, acceptance and even hostility as the guy thought i was trying to make a fool out of him which i guess was true.... :lol:

To the OP why does it bother you if some random poster makes out he can bench or squat tons. Hell if some one gets a self esteem boost by lying about weights online then i feel sorry for them rather than angry at them....


----------



## Martin Jones (Apr 14, 2009)

To true... I can't help it I'm just an angry, short tempered tw*t.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

To be fair these kind of threads are ok in the Strength And Power forum as it's relevant to the sport... although weight class and other stuff is also an important qualification so it's not just about the amount lifted.

In bodybuilding though it's almost totally irrelevant, although if it gives motivation then fine... can't ever see any point in lying about lifts though.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

I don't think that load comparison polls are all that useful as form varies so much from person to person, and I suspect that people are also comparing different rep ranges too eg(1RM v. 8-12r.set-1).

As for whether they are relevant BB, strongman, etc then whilst they may have some relevance for specific moves in strongman or PL, that does not negate their interest to others. Not everyone doing weight training fits perfectly into the size is the only thing that matters - lots of young lads train because they want to be bigger and stronger than their peers. Not all polls will be initiated or responded to for ego purposes either - simple curiousness is a valid reason too.

Lying about lifts for soothing ones own ego is silly and quite a corrosive path to go down IMO. I suppose misdirection could have competitive advantages in certain situation (as advocated by Arnold).

J


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2010)

I can bench 456kg and stuff.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Dan said:


> I can bench 456kg and stuff.


That is a porky mate,last i heard it was just over 300k


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2010)

Yeah but I took some creatine.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Cheating fcuk:cursing:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

strangey said:


> why are there so many "how much can you lift poll's"? unless your a powerlifter or strongman what does it matter?
> 
> i bet a big percentage are bullsh*ting with what they put too.


Its because its way easier to measure E Peens online than it is in real life


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Dan said:


> I can bench 456kg and stuff.


Is that all? I warm up with that.

Btw, broke the world record in deadlifting this morning with no belt, straps, suit or chalk.

Pretty easy tbh.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

strangey said:


> why are there so many "how much can you lift poll's"? unless your a powerlifter or strongman what does it matter?
> 
> i bet a big percentage are bullsh*ting with what they put too.


Its like playground politics like "how big is your c0ck"

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> Its like playground politics like "how big is your c0ck"
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


on this board 2foot long and as fat as coke can lolo:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

